# Tesla Battery Module 24V 250Ah 5.2 kWh 444 Panasonic Cells



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Battery Module 24V 250Ah 5.2 kWh 444 Panasonic Cells On Ebay

Price: $1,350.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tesla-Battery-Module-24V-250Ah-5-2-kWh-444-Panasonic-Cells/392570904605?


----------

